# Sticky  ABKC Champion and Grand Champion List- Updated 2/22/14



## pitbullmamanatl

*UPDATED 2/22/14* This list is in no way *official*. It has been compiled by Al Rivera of Indastreetz and Lauren Robinson over the last 3+ years. We are trying to make this list official by verifying Champion and Grand Champion certificates ourselves. If "ct" is next to a dog's name that means a copy or picture of the certificate was sent to either Al or Lauren for verification.

If your dog is a Champion or a Grand Champion, please send a copy or picture of their certificate to [email protected]

To see if your dog is listed, click "ctrl" and "f" and then type the name; it will find/highlight the name if it is on there. If your dog is not listed, please send a copy or picture of the certificate to [email protected]. Dogs posted within Facebook comments will NOT be added any longer. We must see a certificate.

The verification of the titles of dogs listed is important as it will help add value to our dogs and the hard work put in to title them. We NEED all the help we can get so PLEASE SHARE! Thank you in advance.

Certified Grand Champions: 65
Certified Champions: 198
_________________
National Winners: 7
Grand Champions: 88
Champions: 513

National Winners: 7
1. PRATT'S KING KAMALI
2. CH WCBP'S THE LADIES MAN "HEFF"(ct)
3. CH LIL ROC
4. CH HOF'S DENZEL(ct)
5. GR CH BULLYMADE'S CLYDESDALE OF A1 Bullies (ct)
6. CH SUAREZ BULL'S SHI FU (ct)
7. GR CH MBBPS Rockstar of HBBK (ct)
#1 Dog By Year: 3
1. GR CH AIK'S BOSTON GEORGE "13" BOB- 2011(ct)
2. GR CH BARROW'S BIG POPPA "36" BOB- 2012(ct)
3. GR CH Beastro of the Bully Market "26" BOB- 2013(ct)

Grand Champions: 88 (65 certified)
1. GR CH BSB'S ONE MORE TRI aka TITAN (ct)
2. GR CH JUDGE (ct)
3. GR CH DAWORLD IS URS KO DA BEAST(ct)
4. GR CH RAGINGBULLS/'S LEVROC OF DEVILS'S DEN(ct)
5. GR CH RAGING BULL'S HAWK (ct)
6. GR CH DESTRUCTION'S SIMBA(ct)
7. GR CH Kitana
8. GR CH Izzy
9. GR CH Charlie Sheen Superbad (RIP)(ct)
10. GR CH Stackz of UNY Bullies(ct)
11. GR CH Beastro of the Bully Market (ct)
12. GR CH Delaloma-RE SSK Blade (ct)
13. GR CH Homie of The Bully Market (ct)
14. GR CH King Titus (ct)
15. GR CH Rockstar- (ct)
16. GR CH Princess of Soul Edge (ct)
17. GR CH Hoffa (ct)
18. GR CH Suarez Trillpits Capone (ct)
19. GR CH Lei-Lani of Small Kine Bullyz
20. GR CH Big Poppa- (ct) (MOST WINS IN ABKC HISTORY 36 BOB in 2012)
21. GR CH Success
22. GR CH Gottyline's LDK's Titan
23. GR CH Clydesdale of A1( 2011 Nationals Winner) (ct)
24. GR CH Appletini (3rd ABKC Female GR CH) (ct)
25. GR CH Rage (Youngest female GR CH) (ct)
26. GR CH Soul Edge Nitro (ct)
27. GR CH RE Gotti (RIP) (ct)
28. GR CH Gatekeeper (ct)
29. GR CH VICTORIOUS (ct)
30. GR CH Boston George (ct)
31. GR CH Ooh-Rah (ct)
32. GR CH Zenstyles Chonco Lil Fonzarali (ct)
33. GR CH Goldie (ct)
34. GR CH BRAZILIAN BLUES Lil Thug (ct)
35. GR CH Mr Gucciano (ct)
36. GR CH BLADE(SOUTHERN PRIDE'S) (ct)
37. GR CH Diesel (ct)
38. GR CH CONCRETE (ct)
39. GR CH Omen (1ST EXTREME GR CH)(ct)
40. GR CH Don Vitto(ct)
41. GR CH Dirty Money (ct)
42. GR CH Lil Ty (ct)
43. GR CH Thug (ct)
44. GR CH DOS XX (RIP) (ct)
45. GR CH Pokemon (1ST ABKC GR CH) (ct)
46. GR CH Dax (ct)
47. GR CH Xica (1st Female CH) (ct)
48. GR CH Blue Pride Milo of Bakkyard (ct)
49. GR CH MAKAVELI'S BRINKS (ct)
50. GR CH RACKS (ct)
51. GR CH DOGTOWN'S LOCK & LOAD OF BULLY MARKET (ct)
52. GR CH GOTTILINE'S SMASH
53. GR CH STRONGISLAND'S SIMBA(YOUNGEST GRCH 11MNTH) (ct)
54. GR CH BLB/BLUE EDGE GARFIELD OF BLACK LABEL (ct)
55. GR CH SUAREZ BULL'S TAI FON (ct)
56. GR CH SIK'S CARIBOU LOU (ct)
57. GR CH Franchesca (ct)
58. GR CH Barb Wire aka Barbie
59. GR CH 2Face (ct)
60. GR CH Mr Joker
61. GR CH Adrenaline Rush (ct)
62. GR CH Saki Bomb (ct)
63. GR CH BuiltTuff Bullies Zsadist (ct)
64. GR CH SOTOS HSB RAIDEN SOBEE SAM
65. GR CH Patron (ct)
66. GR CH Blue Ribbon's White Knuckles (ct)
67. GR CH Gadget
68. GR CH Rosco of Turnpike Bullies (ct)
69. GR CH Cali Goldrush (ct)
70. GR CH Iro (ct)
71. GR CH Huckleberry (ct)
72. GR CH Gorilla's Mugshot (ct)
73. GR CH Cali
74. GR CH Dia
75. GR CH UNYB's B-lo of Tarken Bullies (ct)
76. GR CH G-TRAIN of HBPK (ct)
77. GR CH Chops of Black Label (ct)
78. GR CH HEAVYHANDZ CASTRO (ct)
79. GR CH Bocephus of Pure Country Kennels
80. GR CH Razors Nation Fiasco (ct)
81. GR CH GCK Bamm Bamm
82. GR CH Gck El Rey De Oro Mufasa
83. GR CH Northwoods Wrath of Warlord (ct)
84. GR CH Midwest Connections Zias PRIMETIME
85. GR CH MDC'S Gonyas Gustavo aka Juice (ct)
86. GR CH Txmayhem Kingpin TxG RazenKane aka Crybaby (ct)
87. GR CH King Tut (ct)
88. GR CH OWB Tuff Wright (ct)

Champions: 513 (198 certified)
1. CH Heff ( National Winner) (ct)
2. CH WIZARD (ct)
3. CH LIL RIZZY(ct)
4. CH PACO (1st ABKC CH) (ct)
5. CH CHECKMATE(ct)
6. CH KATANA of Katai (ct)
7. CH JUICY FRUIT (ct)
8. CH Saaphyri(ct)
9. CH Ruthless (ct)
10. CH Patrona
11. CH Mount Fugi (ct)
12. CH Jazzy (ct)
13. CH Baghdad (ct)
14. CH Oso
15. CH Herc (ct)
16. CH Superstar of Ruckus (ct)
17. CH Bling Bling (ct)
18. CH Neo (ct)
19. CH Suri (ct)
20. CH Halle Berry
21. CH Opha Mae (ct)
22. CH Rolex (ct)
23. CH Geronimo
24. CH Memphis (RIP) (ct)
25. CH Karma aka Gator (ct)
26. CH Chubby
27. CH Willie Esco (ct)
28. CH Truth
29. CH DOC HOLIDAY (ct)
30. CH PEARL
31. CH LIL ROC ( National Winner)
32. CH HANNIBAL(RIP) (ct)
33. CH TERRA
34. CH Sincere (ct)
35. CH Soco (ct)
36. CH Tank
37. CH MBBP Rocky (ct)
38. CH Princess
39. CH Truly Stoic
40. CH Slugga Morris (ct)
41. CH Annie Oakley (ct)
42. CH Babyface
43. CH Champ
44. CH Laylah(ct)
45. CH Escobar
46. CH Gremlin
47. CH Hefty(ct)
48. CH Lector(ct)
49. CH Cyclops
50. CH Jammer (ct)
51. CH Tombstone (ct)
52. CH Bane (ct)
53. CH Branch's Dollar (1st male XL) (ct)
54. CH Dream Catcher
55. CH King
56. CH Honey
57. CH Mtl Pits Georgia of Raging Bulls (ct)
58. CH Shinobi (ct)
59. CH Lil Mello
60. CH Patron
61. CH Sweet Dreams
62. CH PRECIOUS
63. CH Batman
64. CH Yoda (ct)
65. Ch No Joke
66. CH Nina Sky
67. CH Azul of Rukus
68. CH Skrilla
69. CH Lil Faith (ct)
70. CH Chipmonk (ct)
71. CH Miget Mack (ct)
72. CH Lady Diva
73. CH Mozberg (ct)
74. CH Jamba Juice (ct)
75. CH Bossman
76. CH Taga the Legend
77. CH Kumo
78. CH Hottie Girl
79. CH Jax
80. CH Nightmare
81. CH Paris
82. CH Hemmi (ct)
83. CH Primo
84. CH SIDESHOW (ct)
85. CH MOET (ct)
86. CH Lil Man
87. CH Tonka (ct)
88. CH Bombshell
89. CH Jack (ct)
90. CH Savage
91. CH EL Barrendero
92. CH Foxy Roxy
93. CH Joker
94. CH Babycakes
95. CH Nikki
96. CH Goliath
97. CH Tiffany
98. CH GOLDUST (ct)
99. CH Punta Cunna (ct)
100. CH Brownie
101. CH BULL MASTER (ct)
102. CH SION (ct)
103. CH SILENCER (ct)
104. CH TRUMP CARD (ct)
105. CH Sugar Daddy (ct)
106. CH Bia
107. CH IEP's Maxium Destruction (ct)
108. CH Classy (ct)
109. CH Roscoe
110. CH Half Pint (ct)
111. CH Image (ct)
112. CH Flawless Winfield
113. CH Quo
114. CH Roxy
115. CH McLyte
116. CH Carmello
117. CH Chunk (ct)
118. CH Low Rider (ct)
119. CH Tikki (ct)
120. CH Coupe DeVille (ct)
121. CH Blue Judo (ct)
122. CH Billy D Williams (ct)
123. CH Biggie (ct)
124. CH Dirty Visa (ct)
125. CH Lefty
126. CH Guda
127. CH Espi (ct)
128. CH Messiah (ct)
129. CH Gorro
130. CH Tadashi (ct)
131. CH Sexy Thing
132. CH THUNDERELLA (ct)
133. CH Shakira
134. CH MC Hammer (ct)
135. CH RNK's Davina (ct)
136. CH AIK's Purple Haze (ct)
137. CH Fantasia of HOF (ct)
138. CH DSK Doozie of Ridells
139. CH DSK Twinky of AZ FE
140. CH X-Rated (ct)
141. CH Trouble
142. CH Grizz (ct)
143. CH Dew Drop (ct)
144. CH Buck of SP Bullies
145. CH Crunk Juice (ct)
146. CH Shady
147. CH Mo Money (ct)
148. CH Kitana


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

149. CH Grandpa
150. CH Lola
151. CH Hamlet
152. CH Don Corvinus (ct)
153. CH Bullycamp's Mr Revi of HOF (ct)
154. CH Jersey
155. CH Bullzilla
156. CH Tua
157. CH Acosta's Superbad McLovn
158. CH Bullseye Chyna Doll
159. CH Total Knockout
160. CH Da Bronx (ct)
161. CH Outlaw
162. CH Luciano (ct)
163. CH Popeye
164. CH Bosko
165. CH Scarface
166. CH Kevlar/HRK Rush 
167. CH RE/Lycan's Sugar of HRK (ct)
168. CH Niko Banks of Adonis Kennels
169. CH Adonis Aquillies El Rey
170. CH Doughy of Throw'd Pits
171. CH Pit Bull Acres Rock
172. CH R&K's Delilah of Homegrown (ct)
173. CH Ms Bouncy of CBF
174. CH Motor City Kennel's BOLO (ct)
175. CH Folsom of XXX Bullyz (ct)
176. CH Doubloon of Southern Pride
177. CH Dime of LBK
178. CH Casanova
179. CH King Hercules
180. CH Blueline's Ghost Face Assassin aka Smokie (ct)
181. CH CHG's Kloe Kardashian
182. CH Suarezbulls/Gomez Gladiator aka Raizo (ct)
183. CH G-Baby of Trill Pits
184. CH Bubbles of Barrows (ct)
185. CH Achilles (ct)
186. CH Oshen of Small Kine Bullyz
187. CH Gorilla Kennel's The Prophecy (ct)
188. CH Stump
189. CH Queen of the D
190. CH White Boy
191. CH Google Me (ct)
192. CH AAO's Coco Beware (ct)
193. CH Soul Edge Godiva (ct)
194. CH Burnin Angels Summit
195. CH Jiminez Blue Crush of Firehouse
196. CH Trill Pits Heffner of Legacy Pits (ct)
197. CH Blue Hemi Hope of Steel Jaws
198. CH Legacy Pits Breeze
199. CH Huggins Rhino Steel Jaw
200. CH Carmen of Moura Bullies
201. CH Cheese Steak
202. CH Notorious BIG
203. CH Meenie Meena (ct)
204. CH Magnum
205. CH Lil Sphinx
206. CH CR's The Womanizer
207. CH Hummer
208. CH She Got Body
209. CH Bodacious
210. CH Razen Kane's/Abb The Grey Goose (ct)
211. CH HMK Cream
212. CH Chupacabra
213. CH Wicked Witch
214. CH Dorothy
215. CH Gardenstate's Wolverine (ct)
216. CH Wood's Texas Gigolow
217. CH Zigzilla (ct)
218. CH Branch's Bella Donna
219. CH Shredder (ct)
220. CH Brogan
221. CH Gametime (ct)
222. CH Ramos' Platinum Margarita of Blue Rage
223. CH IEP's Lady of Destruction
224. CH Honey of Ironbound Bullies
225. CH El Licenciado aka Mr Lee of Grumpy's Edge (ct)
226. CH Pharaoh (RIP)
227. CH True Justice Marlo (ct)
228. CH Ed Hardy
229. CH Happy
230. CH TOC Envy (ct)
231. CH Crazy Bones
232. CH Bluetown BBK Bruno
233. CH Mr Gambino
234. CH RE Infamous Pimp Truck
235. CH Buckwheat of A Bullies
236. CH Bowman's Dark Knight
237. CH Redbull
238. CH Apache on the Watchtower
239. CH Barrow's Blue Bullies RJ (ct)
240. CH BKB Simran
241. CH De La Loma's Wild Bill (ct)
242. CH Jwoww (ct)
243. CH Above and Beyond's Boston She'Bebe
244. CH 's Jazzy of Reliance (ct)
245. CH Saviour's Kendra of Reliance (ct)
246. CH Tiny Tank of Southland
247. CH Leonard's KJ of Str Da Top (ct)
248. CH Poppa Pump (ct)
249. CH Larkie of the Bully Market (ct)
250. CH SPLK's Staxs
251. CH BH's Whiskey on the Rox
252. CH HCB Nite in Paris
253. CH Sookie of Doing Us Kennels (ct)
254. CH Bentley of TCB Bullies (ct)
255. CH T-Bull Blue Diamond
256. CH RazenKane's Tha Ma Trix
257. CH T-Bull Bella
258. CH Tovar's Boo Boo (ct)
259. CH Royal Flush
260. CH Futuristic (ct)
261. CH Triumph (ct)
262. CH Bluepride's Lowlife of Grump's Edge (ct)
263. CH BARROW'S CIROC (ct)
264. CH INDASTREETZ THE SPANIARD (ct)
265. CH MAMMOTH
266. Ch Titanium
267. CH True Justice Lyfe (ct)
268. CH RELIANCE'S KING COBRA (ct)
269. CH MPKNC/Conway's CHEEBA
270. CH RazenKane's/IEP'S Rollin YAHTZEE (ct)
271. CH HBK NISSY OF MARTINDALE (ct)
272. CH Weight in Golds Zeus (ct)
273. CH Weight in Golds BossHogg (ct)
274. CH Weight in Golds Tootsie Roll (ct)
275. CH Kandy Shop's THEODOSIA (ct)
276. CH KABOOM
277. CH RNP'S PRETTY BOY FLOYD (ct)
278. CH RNP'S ANNA SAGE (ct)
279. CH GRANDRAW'S DILLINGER OF RNP (ct)
280. CH Kaotic's CALI FUNK of STR DA
281. CH SBK MS UNIQUE
282. CH RazenKane's Trinity Rock
283. CH Xlk's GI Jane
284. CH PIT R'US MERCEDES (ct)
285. CH PIT R'US MARY
286. CH SOUL EDGE'S VADOR (ct)
287. CH DJ of veteran's bullies (ct)
288. CH RNP'S BABYFACE NELSON (ct)
289. CH 'S BIG BENTLEY (ct)
290. CH SHOWTIME'S PLAYTIME (ct)
291. CH PIT R'US MIRAH CAREY (ct)
292. CH ARMSTRONG'S CAUSIN PANIC OD DOING US (ct)
293. CH Diamonte Azul of SBB
294. CH BARROW'S STORM (ct)
295. CH BYERS BULLS SHINOBI PRINCESS OF INDASTREETZ (ct)
296. CH BAK/ODB's Rocky Balboa Guttierez
297. CH BAK/ODB's Mr Sir
298. CH Giza's Black Buddha
299. CH Oregon's Own Roco
300. CH Giza's Cookie Monster
301. CH Pepper of Exit 
302. "NW"CH SUAREZ BULL'S SHI FU (ct)
303. CH BLUE HORIZON'S TYRANT (ct)
304. CH MRP
305. CH SUAREZ MACHO OF STRONG ISLAND (ct)
306. CH Papoose (ct)
307. CH Cai's Yellowboy Chase of Firehouse
308. CH Gorilla’s New Pair of Shox (ct)
309. CH LION KING aka LITTLE MAN
310. CH Shaolin's Fista Cuffs
311. CH Shaolin's Humble
312. CH King Mufasa
313. CH Tromie (ct)
314. CH Zippo (ct)
315. CH Black Friday
316. CH AIK's Size Matters Not Yoda
317. CH Pixy
318. CH Fedor
319. CH Cai-Onna
320. CH Rain
321. CH Chronus
322. CH Rhea
323. CH Bully Inc's Memo of Headstrong (ct)
324. CH Boston George's Machete (ct)
325. CH Lady 
326. CH Atlas (ct)
327. Ch Nina Loca
328. CH Ramos Pepper of Diamond State (ct)
329. CH Wrinkles
330. CH Flea
331. CH Android
332. CH Dre
333. CH Coco Chanel
334. CH Simpson's Capone Montgomery
335. CH Bizcuit
336. CH Tum Tum of Bullyxtraordinaire (ct)
337. CH Bellagio
338. CH Dozlander V Brykapp
339. CH Harbor Charm V Brykapp
340. CH Rocco
341. CH Mojo
342. CH Exclusive
343. CH Telly
344. CH Vino
345. CH Magoo
346. CH Grimm
347. CH Pratt's All Revved Up aka Rev (ct)
348. CH Gucci Man
349. CH Fader
350. CH Ellanbas Brewtus
351. CH SCGL Bulldozer
352. CH SCGL Jokers Stormy
353. CH Northwoods Blue Chyna Doll
354. CH Voodoo Queen Onyx
355. CH Takoda
356. CH Deja
357. CH Brogan
358. CH Top Gun
359. CH MS Chevious
360. CH Ominous
361. CH Hurricane
362. CH OK So Sue Me
363. CH Shaka
364. CH Semper Fi's One Fatal Bullet (ct)
365. CH Dinero
366. CH BeastBoss Bullies' Farva
367. CH Rocko
368. CH Thor
369. CH Majesty
370. CH TBW's Travis Porter Balboa (ct)
371. CH Grey Goose (ct)
372. CH Ukko
373. CH Peach State's Dirty Harry
374. CH Daltongangbullies Toretto
375. CH Phenomenal Bullies Hemi Dalton
376. CH CompactBullz Scorpion (ct)
377. CH DUK Summer Breeze aka Breezy
378. CH DUK Little Smoke
379. CH DUK Causin' a Panic
380. CH Killinois Enzo 
381. CH Lil Egypt Death Row
382. CH Ra The Protical Son
383. CH OWB Puddin Tain Wright
384. CH Funky Monkey of OWB
385. CH XP Wright Corner Pocket of OWB
386. CH HIGHROLLERS GOLIATH
387. CH Tricross Rockn Shockn Riker
388. CH HBPK Scarface
389. CH Much Mo Money of HBPK
390. CH Frankenstein (ct)
391. CH Cynda Block (ct)
392. CH Raven Roxx
393. CH Fabulous Moolah
394. CH Zutadda
395. CH Tovars da Ranger (ct)
396. CH Blue Titanic's Zeus
397. CH Blue Titanic's Storm
398. CH Trejo's/BTPB's Show No Mercy
399. CH Bully Afflictions Cassanova
400. CH Dgk Nino
401. CH Tribal Dynasty Pornstar
402. CH Bullyxtraordinaires Rambo
403. CH Black Label's Venza
404. CH She-Ra
405. CH PPKs Trees KEKE
406. CH Chavez The Last Stand Geronimo
407. CH Chavez Going Back To Cali(1st xl female)
408. CH Chavez Fatso
409. CH Chavez I'Ma Diva
410. CH Backwoodz Malia
411. CH Bunny
412. CH Browns King Remy (ct)
413. CH XLK'S LAURA CROFT MESMERIZED
414. CH King Vader Erskin
415. CH Fu Man Chu
416. CH TopSecretBullies' Mr Fatso
417. CH Hubba Bubba
418. CH Branch's Deeboo
419. CH KTK/SSK'S ZION
420. CH The Situation of Steel Jaws
421. CH None Yo Beezwax
422. CH WKK.ISSE'I MIYAKE OF 9EK
423. CH Gottiline's Guapo
424. CH Xtra Bullies Lucy
425. CH SUAREZ BULLS STONY 
426. CH Capn Crunch of Steel Jaws
427. CH Superduty of Steel Jaws
428. CH Grenade of Steel Jaws
429. CH Ransom of Steel Jaws
430. CH Argentina of Steel Jaws
431. CH Beef Bus
432. CH Stuntin' Like My Daddy
433. CH Noelani of Small Kine Bullyz
434. CH Evolutions Flex Moehring (ct)
435. CH LK/AAR/Royalty's "Sahara Rose"
436. CH CNC's Ikon (ct)
437. CH Beyonce OF BIG DOGS BULLIES (Youngest ABKC female CH @ 7 mos)
438. CH Black Label's Warren G (ct) (Youngest ABKC male CH @ 6 mos)
439. CH Thompson the Tank
440. CH Shogun
441. CH Eightacrekennels Silent Rage (ct)
442. CH Outback's Silk da Shocka
443. CH Rumor Has It
444. CH Southern Star
445. CH 856 Bullies Dozer the Bull
446. CH 856 Bullies J Low of HBBK
447. CH 856 Bullies Enigma
448. CH SSK Big Meech
449. CH Frost Fells Lyra Silvertongue
450. CH CBB Derp of TBM
451. CH Casper's TI the King
452. CH Leroy Brown of UNYB (ct)
453. CH BMI's Lady Luck (ct)
454. CH King Diesel 
455. CH Nadia of Black Label (ct)
456. CH Cruella of Black Label (ct)
457. CH Blockbuster of Black Label (ct)
458. CH Camplife's King Ruckus
459. CH Ramos' Iron Man
460. CH Dora the Explorer
461. CH Blue Saint's Lil Tri
462. CH Bluejack's/Destroyer's Sasha
463. CH AIK's Lilac
464. CH Homegrown's Enemy
465. CH DSB's Trinity
466. CH Lil Brother Bear "Koda" of Mtn Pride Bullies
467. CH Mr Nice Guy "Bronco" of Mtn Pride Bullies
468. CH Disciple 
469. CH Ragingbull's German Ruger (ct)
470. CH Fatdaddy’s Buffalo Soldier aka Bison (ct)
471. CH Northwoods Flawless Flossy (ct)
472. CH Northwoods Release the Craken (ct)
473. CH Northwoods Helmet Head aka Noggin (ct)
474. CH BDK/ MIKELAND'S SWEET DEMEANOR
475. CH MDC BULLIES MR. P OF GONYAS (ct)
476. CH Traphyks Bojangles Last Dance
477. CH Barrows Tazz (ct)
478. CH Morgan's Phoebe of Barrow (ct)
479. CH McMullen Sugar Ray of Exit 4
480. CH PRB'S JUNEBUG
481. CH Rockzee Garrett
482. CH VENENOKENNELS/BTPB'S GOLDEN BOY
483. CH CAPONE KENNEL'S VINNY G
484. CH Blue Titanic's Twilight
485. CH RUFFNECK/BTPB'S TAYLOR MAID ( R.I.P.)
486. CH BLUESAINTS RAGING RYU
487. CH Generation X Foxxy Lady
488. CH Hometeam Bullyz Kowboi
489. CH RazenKanes Everyones Envy
490. CH RazenKane's/I.E.P's White Russian
491. CH RazenKane's Boz Of BWL
492. CH RNK Hay Stacks of AIB
493. CH BROWN'S CSBP MISS KAY OF ICB (ct)
494. CH Indastreetz Bring Da Rukus (ct)
495. CH NoRegretz Lil Jada (ct)
496. CH BWL'S Ms Jackson of GZB (ct)
497. CH Jody's Apollo (ct)
498. CH RPB Rhino Morris (ct)
499. CH Clearwater's Fancey (ct)
500. CH FilthyRich Ram's Legion of Doom (ct)
501. CH DaltonGangBullies' King Kooper (ct)
502. CH DefinatPits Rango of Lynchmob (ct)
503. CH Backyards Mystikal (ct)
504. CH Bullymarkets Cookies & C.R.E.A.M (ct)
505. CH Unique Pits' Blue Saleen (ct)
506. CH Ultraedge's Mystical Moon of CMK (ct)
507. CH CMB's Karun 5Star Mufassa (ct)
508. CH Feltus' Konvo (ct)
509. CH Feltus' Anna Mae (ct)
510. CH Feltus' Triple OG (ct)
511. CH Feltus' Queen Teasa (ct)
512. CH Sweet-N-Low Vom Holmes (ct)
513. CH Gioni Vom Holmes (ct)


----------

